# Snow bird s263



## Dennis Carmichael (Sep 8, 2017)

Just picked up a fully functioning snowthrower that was sitting for the past 4yrs. By the posts I guess a $100 was too much to pay for it. What a beast can't wait to see how it throws the snow!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Dennis

That might have been a little high but it depends on how well it's running and if you're happy with it. If it keeps you from having to shovel it's well worth it :goodjob:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

$100 for a working S263 is a great price!
They have a small collector following..although that doesnt really mean they are any more valuable than any other Antique snowblower, because the collector market (the pool of potential buyers) is really really small..

Any non-working Snowbird is worth $0 to $50.
A working "small" snowbird, 20" or 24" bucket, is worth probably $100 to $150.

the larger 26" Snowbirds are in more demand, (but again, that demand is really really small! 
I would say a fully fuhnctioning 26" snowbird, in good condition, could be worth $200 on the high end.
I would gladly snap one up for $100 and consider it a bargain.

main problem with the old Snowbirds is parts availability..parts can be a problem to find.

IMO, there is still really no such thing as a "collector market" when it comes to snowblowers..
I have talked about it a few times:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...t-links-section/88033-snowbird-sale-ebay.html

Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - View Single Post - CL Snow Giant $175.00

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...129-snow-bird-sale-50-bucks-fairfield-ny.html

Scot


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Dennis as you prepare it for winter the most important thing to do is make sure the transmission has gear oil in it. As a Snowbird collector and user I have repaired 3 transmissions that were trashed due to low or lack of oil. Also make sure everything is lubricated including the chute assembly, I heard that repairing that cable is a nightmare.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice. I had an S-263 that I gave away. It had been sitting outside for who knows however many years. As others wrote, lube it up good, put some paint on when needed. Keep it indoors all the time! I have some manuals if you have any questions.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Dennis there is a Snowbird Power Snow Removers group on Facebook that you should take a look at.


----------

